
Art Has Been Created by AI. Will Collectors Want It? - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-09/ai-art-from-mario-klingemann-memories-of-passersby-to-sell
======
rodionos
This could be some banal snapchat filters and automated photoshop
transformations, but it could also be the dawn of new '-ism'.

